# Lake Eufaula



## BIGBUCK01 (Jan 5, 2008)

Headin up to lake eufaula in 2 weeks, anybody been there or heard of any reports coming out of there?


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Take Percy with you, and you won't need a hook to catch em !

Can't wait for August.


----------



## shakeyjr (Oct 3, 2007)

My folks may be going up this weekend. If they do I will have dad ask around the neighborhood and see what we can find out.


----------



## Bryson13 (Apr 22, 2008)

I just got back from there today. We went up Thursday night and fished Friday, Saturday & this morning (Sunday). No topwater bite to speak of. The lake is atfull pooland the water temp is mid to upper 70's. The fish seem to be transitionng from the shallows to the 8 to 12 foot range. Caught 10 Friday in the 2 to 6lb range. All on Fat Free Shad. All off structure in 8 to 12 foot. Friday night the temp dropped 15 degrees and the full moon was over head from dusk til dawn. Daytime bite died. Caught 6 fish Saturday and 4 of them were right at dusk while the moon was rising. Caught 1 fish this morning before sunrise. Didn't get another strike for 4 hours. All the fish were caught mid lake (between Patala Creek and the Causeway) Good news is that when you head up the fish should be on the structure and tree piles and there will be no moon. Give em hell. I don't get to go back for another few weeks.


----------



## Crappie1962 (Oct 2, 2007)

Some of my family were there a month back . Nothing to report they have went for many years now and said there were no fish to be caught. Spent a month there and they only caught a dozen crappie.like i said they have been going for years so they were stunned.


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

I haven't fished Eufaula yet but there has to be a reason why they hold a couple of major fishing tournaments there each season!


----------



## BIGBUCK01 (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for the information guys


----------



## worksuxletsfish (May 17, 2008)

3 of the 4 times I have fished Eufaula I found a good morning bitespinnerbaitingthe grass beds, water depth at around 3-4 feet. Best if you can find running shad.

Midday bite on main lake points 8-15 feet, slow rolling 3/4 to 1oz spinner baits or deep diving cranks digging the bottom. Also cranking and jigging the Rip Rap.

Late afternoon move back in shallow, worming or pitching/flipping jigs or tubes. 

Hope this will help. Eufaula is a great fishery, Have fun!!


----------

